# Lionfish tankmates!



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What the 'eck could I put in a 225-250 litre tank with a dwarf lionfish (probably fuzzy)? This video has one in with a black and white clown! I'd be well up for that (although maybe 2 or 3 clowns) but wouldn't they just get nommed on?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> What the 'eck could I put in a 225-250 litre tank with a dwarf lionfish (probably fuzzy)? This video has one in with a black and white clown! I'd be well up for that (although maybe 2 or 3 clowns) but wouldn't they just get nommed on?


Personally I'd get a much , much bigger tank and a Volitans Lionfish and a Panther Grouper , def don't get a Volitans and put it with a fuzzy ! Don't get me wrong Fuzzies are nice , but why buy a Bush T.V when you can wait and save up for a Sony ?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

lionfish said:


> Personally I'd get a much , much bigger tank and a Volitans Lionfish and a Panther Grouper , def don't get a Volitans and put it with a fuzzy ! Don't get me wrong Fuzzies are nice , but why buy a Bush T.V when you can wait and save up for a Sony ?


Because I don't have the space for a Sony 
I'm pushing it as it is!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

You could try the clowns but get them bigger than a baby size that shops normally sell them at.. you'd only want 2 clownfish, because one will become the female and the other will remain male... the pair would then bully the single one. You should only keep one pair of clowns per tank as a rule..

Others things you could keep are, fire fish, scooter blenny, errm you might get away with a bristle tooth tang in that sized tank.I'll try to think of more soon!

would probably avoid any kind of shrimp.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

I know the feeling ! 8-( slightly off topic , but what is The I.O.W like for fish shops ? ( I'm just over the water in Bournemouth ) Also is Grocklemania ( the big fish show worth coming over for ?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You could try the clowns but get them bigger than a baby size that shops normally sell them at.. you'd only want 2 clownfish, because one will become the female and the other will remain male... the pair would then bully the single one. You should only keep one pair of clowns per tank as a rule..
> 
> Others things you could keep are, fire fish, scooter blenny, errm you might get away with a bristle tooth tang in that sized tank.I'll try to think of more soon!
> 
> would probably avoid any kind of shrimp.


Ah okay. I'll check 'em all out. Could I keep an anemone in there for the clowns (they love 'em don't they?)? Thank you!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

lionfish said:


> I know the feeling ! 8-( slightly off topic , but what is The I.O.W like for fish shops ? ( I'm just over the water in Bournemouth ) Also is Grocklemania ( the big fish show worth coming over for ?


I'm just getting into this so I'm not actually that sure on the LFSs. Never even heard of Grocklemania! :blush:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

If you google it I'm sure you'll find some info on it , I think it's run by an I.O.W based aquatic society a sort of fishy version of a reptile show . If you swim over I can put you onto some good LFS in Dorset & Hants .


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah okay. I'll check 'em all out. Could I keep an anemone in there for the clowns (they love 'em don't they?)? Thank you!


The guy I know who has the cowfish had a dwarf lionfish in with his pair of clowns, and the lionfish stung the anemone and killed it!
You're right, I AM stalking you.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah okay. I'll check 'em all out. Could I keep an anemone in there for the clowns (they love 'em don't they?)? Thank you!


Nems are rather difficult, and I would not reccomend them for your first marine set up. they need 100% spot on water conditions or they will die (fast) and will wipe out your entire tank. They don't need the nems, and you will normally find a pair will host in something like some xenia or other 'soft coral'


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

lionfish said:


> If you google it I'm sure you'll find some info on it , I think it's run by an I.O.W based aquatic society a sort of fishy version of a reptile show . If you swim over I can put you onto some good LFS in Dorset & Hants .


Alright, I'm covering myself in goose fat as I speak. Will be over in a couple of hours.
Hampshire would be great. I would like to get my fish/corals personally as opposed to ordering over the internet so that would help.



manda88 said:


> The guy I know who has the cowfish had a dwarf lionfish in with his pair of clowns, and the lionfish stung the anemone and killed it!
> You're right, I AM stalking you.


That's because lionfish are the coolest, biggest, baddest bad-guys in the deep blue sea and they don't care what they kill. <3 them.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nems are rather difficult, and I would not reccomend them for your first marine set up. they need 100% spot on water conditions or they will die (fast) and will wipe out your entire tank. They don't need the nems, and you will normally find a pair will host in something like some xenia or other 'soft coral'


Alrighty. Forget 'em. Is it best to add coral first and then fish, or fish and then coral?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Liverock first, wait until you get a 0 ammonia reading (normally 2 weeks) your tank will go brown first.. this is normal, then clean up crew.bit risky with the lionfish, but maybe a few hermit crabs and snails, then first fish, wait a couple more weeks then you can add a coral or 2... then leave it for another couple of weeks, checking the water quality as you go.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright, I'm covering myself in goose fat as I speak. Will be over in a couple of hours.Hampshire would be great. I would like to get my fish/corals personally as opposed to ordering over the internet so that would help.Seriously , if you can get over to the mainland I know a very cool place - my LFS + several others .


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Liverock first, wait until you get a 0 ammonia reading (normally 2 weeks) your tank will go brown first.. this is normal, then clean up crew.bit risky with the lionfish, but maybe a few hermit crabs and snails, then first fish, wait a couple more weeks then you can add a coral or 2... then leave it for another couple of weeks, checking the water quality as you go.


Swish. It's good to have it broken down like that. I'm gonna start as soon as I get paid at the end of the month!



lionfish said:


> Seriously , if you can get over to the mainland I know a very cool place - my LFS + several others .


I can get over no probs just a bit difficult getting around cos I can't drive yet


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome, if you need anymore help let me know and I'll see if I can answer your questions 
Probably a bit far for you, but I used to use Taunton aquarium centre..they have amazing stock! Pricey but worth it.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

"I can get over no probs just a bit difficult getting around cos I can't drive yet."When you get your tank set up and running for a while , if you get on the paddle steamer from I.O.W to B'mth Pier I can meet you at the Pier Approach - this will be next spring obviously , as the paddle steamer doesn't run out of tourist season .


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Awesome, if you need anymore help let me know and I'll see if I can answer your questions
> Probably a bit far for you, but I used to use Taunton aquarium centre..they have amazing stock! Pricey but worth it.


Thanks JB! Do you know if Aquatics To Your Door are any good? I love browsing their stock. Dragonets are GORGEOUS.



lionfish said:


> When you get your tank set up and running for a while , if you get on the paddle steamer from I.O.W to B'mth Pier I can meet you at the Pier Approach - this will be next spring obviously , as the paddle steamer doesn't run out of tourist season .


I didn't even know there was a paddle steamer! That's a generous offer and one I'll probably take up next spring. Will be good timing too; that's when I hope to have my tank all ready.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

there seems to be a worrying ammount of associating small fish as being suitable with dwarf lions, even as dwarfs, adults are capable of eating things like clowns, damsels and gobies. If youre looking at clowns go for larger varieties like tomatoes or maroons. Dwarf angels would go well, also tangs.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ern79 said:


> there seems to be a worrying ammount of associating small fish as being suitable with dwarf lions, even as dwarfs, adults are capable of eating things like clowns, damsels and gobies. If youre looking at clowns go for larger varieties like tomatoes or maroons. Dwarf angels would go well, also tangs.


Are the black and whites a larger variety?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh and is it possible to keep a hovercraft cowfish with a dwarf fuzzy lion?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

no, they are just a colour varient of common clowns


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ern79 said:


> no, they are just a colour varient of common clowns


Ah okay. Thanks.


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Hovercrafts are fine with dwarf/ fuzzy lions. As are boxfish and cowfish. 
Maroon clownfish can be quite bolshy and more territorial than your normal A.ocellaris clown.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Fudge Gecko said:


> Hovercrafts are fine with dwarf/ fuzzy lions. As are boxfish and cowfish.
> Maroon clownfish can be quite bolshy and more territorial than your normal A.ocellaris clown.


What about tomatoes? I like the look of those.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

ive got a medium sized volitan with a large black and white clown and a red toothed trigger, the clown is bigger than the lionfish will ever be able to eat, even when full grown.

i used to have a 7ft x 3ft x 3ft with 3 full sized volitans and a panther grouper, never a problem and was such a wonderful tank to watch. especially at feeding time 

heres my little volitan at the moment


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> ive got a medium sized volitan with a large black and white clown and a red toothed trigger, the clown is bigger than the lionfish will ever be able to eat, even when full grown.
> 
> i used to have a 7ft x 3ft x 3ft with 3 full sized volitans and a panther grouper, never a problem and was such a wonderful tank to watch. especially at feeding time
> 
> ...


I love volitans and panther groupers! I'd love them but I don't have anywhere near the room for them. I love the look of b&w clowns but someone said they were too small...

The B&W damsels are awesome too.


----------

